# How to diagnose a faulty abs sensor?



## albertabill (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,

My ABS and 4WD lights came on the other day and I no longer have ABS or 4WD capability.

From my research it is likely a faulty ABS sensor. My question is how do I diagnose which sensor? Will a standard OBD code reader pickup the error code or is a special Nissan reader required? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You first need to physically inspect each of the 4 sensors for damage, it could be as simple as torn wiring. The ABS sensors are located behind each of the wheels (there are 4 of them in total).


----------



## albertabill (Apr 2, 2011)

I already inspected the wires. My question is regarding code readers.

Perhaps someone can answer the question posted.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The answer is yes, Consult II can be used to determine the faulty wheel sensor, There is a procedure written for that in the service manual which the mechanic must follow and it includes driving the car at 30kms/hour for 1 minute to determine the signals going to each of the wheel sensors to pin point the faulty one. The first test in this procedure is the wiring test which I was referring to and which you have obviously done as well.


----------



## cdnfarmboy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Albertabill,thats the exact same problem our x-trail has,have you been able to get it fixed,and how much was the final total,ballpack figure if thats ok......oh ya,I'm also from Alberta,and my name is Bill,,,,thanks


----------



## albertabill (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Cdnfarmboy,

Sorry for the delayed response but I only just got time to fix this last week.

The problem was as I suspected a faulty ABS speed sensor. The break was not visible until I had it off and took a close look at it.

If you are having the same issue as I did, and there is no visible break/damage to your sensors you need to use a code reader to determine which sensor is faulty. 

My original post on this forum was to determine if a basic code reader would indicate which sensor was malfunctioning but as far as I could determine they don't.

So, I found a local guy with a high end code reader/diagnostic scanner, which was a Snap-on Modis, and he charged me $40 to read the code. Which turned out to be the rear right sensor. There is no need to drive the vehicle to do the test. That sounds like typical dealer horsecrap so they can over charge you for the diagnosis.

I couldn't find any aftermarket sensors so I bought a replacement sensor from the local Nissan for $250.

It is easy to install as it is clipped in place at one end and just one bolt at the other. The hardest part was getting the old sensor off as the plastic clip connection was dirty and a bit awkward to get at.

Hopefully that gives you some info you can use.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

albertabill said:


> Hi Cdnfarmboy,
> There is no need to drive the vehicle to do the test. That sounds like typical dealer horsecrap so they can over charge you for the diagnosis.


Not in your case, because you had a wire break which the diagnostic tool picked-up straight away. In the case where there is nothing wrong with the wiring and the sensor itself is playing-up, only the driving test to measure the sensor signal will work to identify the faulty sensor.

It's not all crap in the service manual after all.


----------



## Cyndis1958 (Jun 23, 2016)

Can someone please tell me how to take the ABS fuse out of my 2010 Nissan Frontier pick-up? I can't find any instructions on the web. I see pictures of them removed, but none showing how it's done. Rats chewed the wiring on the front right ABS sensor from top to bottom. My husband has rewired it, but the ABS, VDC and Slip lights are still on. Hoping it's just the fuse that is blown.

Can someone please help? 

Thanks,

Cyndi


----------



## juke11 (Oct 18, 2016)

interesting
i recently heard that in order to be green car manufacturer are using electrical wire coating made with soy witch attract rodent , millions of vehicle/nissan might be affected with this nightmare .look into class action suit you may be able to get your money back at some point . used repels-all by bonine ,it smell terrible but keep most of the rodent out of your engine compartment.


----------



## cantrell (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a 2011 Altima 2.5s with a p0500 code. ABS, Brake, traction, CEL all on. I purchased a speed sensor that should be coming in today. My question is: Should I start by checking the sensors behind each wheel and clean them of any debris? If I do that, that could fix the problem, right. If not, I've read that the car has 2 "speed sensors" - one in the front and one in the back. I can't find a good engine diagram to figure out where they are. Hopefully the part I bought will work. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------

